# Video: Torpedo disection



## Ekka (Jun 18, 2006)

2.30mins and 12.6mb in wmv

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/torpedodisection.wmv

Palm spathes (seed pod) disections.

Having seen some pics of these buggers I thought some of you would like to see inside of them and how if you cut them be careful coz they hang on!


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 18, 2006)

lol weird stuff ekka.
Hey how do i change my .mov files to the movie maker .avi files?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah those .mov things really piss me off.

I bought a converter program, just changes them over easy.


----------

